# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  مشكلة في النوم

## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



كنت اعاني من نص سنة من اضطرابات في النوم .. و لم اكن انام الا بصعوبة كبيييرة .. تطورت بسبب اهمالي وانا اعترف بذلك الى حالة الفزع اثناء النوم.. غير اني لا انام الا بصعوبة اصبحت استيقظ  فزعة من النوم وتطورت بسبب اهمالي ايضا الى حالة غريب .. لم اعد اريد الرغبة في النوم اصبح عقلي يرغم جسمي بالنهوض من النوم .. حتى لا اصاب بحالة الفرع اثناء النوم.. 

ذهبت الى جلسة ودية الى الطبيب النفساني .. شعرت بضيق كبييييييييييييييير ولم اعاود الرجوع اليه .. انا الان انام فقط بين ال3 الى 4 ساعات في اليوم مع فترات من الاستيقاض المعهودة..سبب لي هذا مشاكل في التركيز .. ومشاكل اخرى كثيرة ..مثل الصداع والم في العينين.. كما اني اصبحت اخاف من النوم ..


انا لا اريد العودة الى الطبيب النفساني .. كما اني لا اريد ان تستمر وتتطور هذه الحالة ..
وياليت يا دكتور لو عندك معلومات عن سبب هذه الحالة تقلي .. سمعت الدكتور يتحدث لوالدي عن الجهاز العصبي  فهل للجهاز العصبي دخل بالموضوع ..  

اعذرني على جهالتي .. ان لم يكن هناك حل غير الرجوع الى الطبيب سأرجع اليه لكن سيحزنني ذلك كثيرا ..


اتمنى ان يحين دوري سريعا يا دكتور ..

بارك لله فيك..

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

مصدر المقال

ـ أسباب اضطرابات النوم : 

* الأسباب الحيوية : مثل الأمراض ، و الإجهاد الجسمي ، الإجهاد العصبي ، وعدم ملائمة غرفة النوم ، و العود على تناول أقراص منومة أو منبهة للسهر ... الخ . 

* الأسباب النفسية : مثل الاضطراب الانفعالي و التوتر وعدم الاستقرار و القصص المخيفة ( وخاصة عن الجن ) و الخوف وكثرة الهموم ، و الاكتئاب وعدم الشعور بالأمن و الخوف كما  في حالات الخوف من الظلام و مشاكل الحياة و الهروب منها إلى النوم ، وعدم إشباع الحاجات ، و انشغال الوالدين عن الأطفال نهاراً اكثر من اللازم كما في حالة المرأة العاملة . 

* الأسباب البيئية : مثل اتجاهات الوالدين الخاطئة عن مدة النوم و متطلباته و إجبار الطفل لينام في وقت محدد حسب ظروف حياتهم ، و النوم مدة اقل أو اكثر من ألازم واستعمال التنويم أو التنويم كتهديد أو عقاب و أساليب المعاملة السيئة و الاعتماد على المربيات و الخدم الذين يدفعون الطفل إلى النوم بشتى الوسائل التي قد تكون ضارة لينام ، و العوامل الاجتماعية مثل ضيق المسكن و نوم الأطفال مع الوالدين في نفس الغرفة . 



ـ أعراض اضطرابات النوم : 

* يجب التفريق بين اضطرابات النوم العادية و اضطرابات النوم المرضية ، التي تمثل مشكلة في حد ذاتها وكذلك بين اضطرابات النوم التي تعتبر أعراضها مصاحبة للأمراض النفسية و الجسمية . 

* ومن أشيع اضطرابات النوم : الأرق ، و الكلام أثناء النوم ، وقرض الأسنان أثناء النوم ، و كثرة النوم ، و التقلب الزائد أثناء النوم ، و الأحلام المزعجة ، و الكوابيس ، و الفزع الليلي ، و المخاوف الليلية ، و المشي أثناء النوم ، و شلل النوم ، و البكاء قبل النوم و بعد النوم ، و مص الإبهام أثناء النوم ، و الإصرار على النوم مع البكاء . 



ـ توصيات في علاج اضطرابات النوم : 

* العلاج النفسي : الفردي و الجماعي وإزالة الأسباب الانفعالية و التقليل من الارتباطات الشرطية مع النوم و التي لا ينام الطفل إلا بها ، و إسعاد الطفل طول اليوم بابتعاد التوتر و القلق و الخوف . 

* العلاج البيئي : وخاصة الظروف الضغوط البيئية المسببة للحالة في الأسرة و المدرسة  ، وعدم نوم الطفل مع الوالدين في نفس الغرفة خشية أن يكون لقا بسبب العلاقة بين الوالدين ، مع وجود ألام بجوار الطفل عندما يأوي إلى الفراش ، وعدم إجبار الطفل على النوم . 



* العلاج الطبي : ويتناول علاج الأسباب الصحية و استخدام العقاقير المهدئة أحيانا ، وعدم تناول المنبهات قبل موعد النوم بوقت مناسب ، و تنظيم النوم ومدته ومكانه وموعده ومراعاة الشروط الصحية المناسبة في الغرفة النوم مثل التهوية و التدفئة ، واستخدام العقاقير المنومة في حالة الأرق او في حالة كسر عادة البكاء طويلاً ، وهذه تستخدم للمنع و الوقاية اكثر منها كعلاج . 



أسكن الله روعك و عافاك من كل سوء

رابط اخر

و هنا

----------


## emerald

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخي محمد على اهتمامك واضافاتك المفيدة ..




> أسكن الله روعك و عافاك من كل سوء


جزاك الله الف خير على دعائك .. انا حاليا بدرب نفسي .. بس التدريب مرهق ومتعب اكثر من الحالة الى امر بها ههههههههههههههههههههه.

 الحمد لله ..

اشكرك على تعاونك .. يعني لي الكثير والله ..

بارك الله فيك ..

----------


## a_leader

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> جزاك الله الف خير يا اخي محمد على اهتمامك واضافاتك المفيدة ..
> 
> 
> 
> جزاك الله الف خير على دعائك .. انا حاليا بدرب نفسي .. بس التدريب مرهق ومتعب اكثر من الحالة الى امر بها ههههههههههههههههههههه.
> 
>  الحمد لله ..
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيكى اختى اميرالد

عارفة

لى ابنة عمرها خمس سنوات و كانت كلما حان وقت النوم ينفطر قلبى عليها

من بكائها و عدم رغبتها فى النوم

و عرفت ان سبب ذلك يرجع الى الاحلام المزعجة بسبب برامج الاطفال

التى تشاهدها و المغامرات و .........

الحمد لله تغلبت على الموضوع بفضل منه سبحانه و تعالى باننى كنت كلما

حان وقت نومها اخذتها فى حضنى اربت على راسها و احكى لها قصصا جميلة

من تأليفى هههههههههههههه ,, مثلا اذكرها بيوم ذهابنا الى البحر و كيف كنت اسبح بها

و كيف كنت اختفى تحت الماء ثم اخرج و اخرج لها ماءا من فمى

و اظل اذكرها بذكريات سعيدة و انا ارقب البسمة على وجهها حتى تروح فى سبات عميق

و استمر الحال عدة ايام و فى الوقت نفسه بدأت اسيطر على التليفزيون تماما

بحيث احدد لهم جميعا ما يشاهدون و الحمد لله المشكلة اتحلت

اما بالنسبة لكى اختى اميرالد فاعتقد وفق تصورى المحدود انك من ذوى العقول 

النشطة , تقرأين كثيرا و تفكرين أكثر و قد يسرح بك الخيال بعيداااااا

و من هنا فأنا انصحك بعدم فعل هذا قبل النوم و انما حاولى ان تستبدليه بقراءة

متأنية فى كتاب الله او الاكثار من الذكر و التسبيح و حبذا اختى الكريمة لو تنامين

على وضوء و سترين نتيجة ترضيكى و تسكن سريرتك بإذن الله تعالى

و أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يقر عينك و يطمئن نفسك و يسلمك

من كل سوء ,,

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

والله لا اعلم ماذا اقول لك .. في الواقع امر محرج..




> الحمد لله تغلبت على الموضوع بفضل منه سبحانه و تعالى باننى كنت كلما
> 
> حان وقت نومها اخذتها فى حضنى اربت على راسها و احكى لها قصصا جميلة
> 
> من تأليفى هههههههههههههه ,, مثلا اذكرها بيوم ذهابنا الى البحر و كيف كنت اسبح بها
> 
> و كيف كنت اختفى تحت الماء ثم اخرج و اخرج لها ماءا من فمى
> 
> و اظل اذكرها بذكريات سعيدة و انا ارقب البسمة على وجهها حتى تروح فى سبات عميق


اول ما ظهرت الاعراض عندي بشكل واضح .. كنت اخرج من غرفتي واجلس في الصالة .. وما اخفيك اني كنت اخاف اني ارجع تاني.. بس في يوم كان من اسوء الايام .. قمت مفزوعة ورحت على الصالة ابكي .. صحي والدي واخدني معاه للغرفة ومسكين جلس يحكيني عن ايام زمان ويعملي زي ما انت عملت لبنتك .. وبعدين الى اثر فيا انه نام على الارض وحلف اني انام مع امي على السرير.. بس تلك الليلة نمت ملئ جفني ..
بس مش حل اني انام كل يوم مع بابا وماما ..

ومن هنا قررت اني لازم اسيطر على الحالة الى انا فيهها ...وفعلا ..




> حاولى ان تستبدليه بقراءة
> 
> متأنية فى كتاب الله او الاكثار من الذكر و التسبيح و حبذا اختى الكريمة لو تنامين
> 
> على وضوء


بالظبط بالظبط هو دا الى بأعمله قبل النوم.. ولو جاني الشعور المخيف تاني اقول احاول اني اقرأ قران او اصلى ركعتين .. بس صدقني انها صعبة جدا جدا .. لانها تحتاج قوة نفسية وبدنية ..

والله انا حاسة اني زي الاطفال .. وما تعرف قد ايش مكسوفة من نفسي .. 

بس بالرغم من صعوبة الامر علي .. وصعوبة وقعه .. الا انه لا يخلو من اللحظات الجميلة .. لما كان بابا يصحى من نومه عشان يطمن عليا .. وماما تجي على الغرفة تشوفني نمت ولا لسه ..

انا اتكلمت كثير.. بس انت فتحت عليا ذكريات جميلة ومؤلمة في نفس الوقت ..




> و أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يقر عينك و يطمئن نفسك و يسلمك
> 
> من كل سوء ,,


جزاك الله الف خير .. جميعا ان شاء الله ..

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## a_leader

عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

لا عليك اختى الكريمة و مامن حرج ابدا

دعينى اقص عليك امرا

من حوالى 18 سنة كنت فى مثل عمرك تقريبا و كنت اعمل فى ماكن ابيت فيه

فى استراحات جميلة اعدها اصحاب العمل للعاملين بالشركة

و كنت كلما ذهبت الى النوم و بدأت فى الاستغراق فيه اذا بى اشعر بأن شيئا يقيدنى

و يجثم على صدرى و يحبس انفاسى فاقوم من النوم مفزوعا و يتملكنى الضيق كثيرا

و اظل يقظا ولا انام بعدها و الكل من حولى نيام

و استمر الحال فترة حتى قررت ان اغير نظام الحياة بالنسبة لى فكنت انام بالنهار

و اظل مستيقظا طوال الليل !!!!!!!!!!!!!! و لم تنجح الخطة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

سالت احد اصدقائى فى الامر فنصحنى بتغيير موقع سريرى اذ ربما يكون خاضعا

لمجال كهربى معين !!!! و لما فعلت ذلك انتهى الكابوس تماماااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ايضا اكتشفت ذات مرة ان النوم فى وضع معين و الضغط على وريد معين يؤدى الى

الاحساس باحاسيس مماثلة

اطلت عليك اختى كثيرا فمعذرة

و اخيرا انصحك بالاتى

غيرى اتجاه السرير
اقتربى اكثر عاطفيا من والديك فربما يفيدك هذا
استمعى لصوت هادئ تحبيته اثناء نومك " قرءان "
يمكنك مثلا ان تخفضى او تزبدى من شدة الاضاءة
و يمكنك ايضا ان تضعى عطرا انيقا
لا تنسى اذكار المساء فهى حصن منيع بإذن الله

دمت بكل الخير اختى الكريمة و اعتذر للاطالة ,,

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم




> لا عليك اختى الكريمة و مامن حرج ابدا


الحمد لله لا اشعر الان بأي حرج ..الحمد لله .




> من حوالى 18 سنة كنت فى مثل عمرك تقريبا و كنت اعمل فى ماكن ابيت فيه
> 
> فى استراحات جميلة اعدها اصحاب العمل للعاملين بالشركة
> 
> و كنت كلما ذهبت الى النوم و بدأت فى الاستغراق فيه اذا بى اشعر بأن شيئا يقيدنى
> 
> و يجثم على صدرى و يحبس انفاسى فاقوم من النوم مفزوعا و يتملكنى الضيق كثيرا
> 
> و اظل يقظا ولا انام بعدها و الكل من حولى نيام
> ...


معقولة ... سبحان الله ..
اكيد ان شاء الله حأجرب .. حتى هنا المجال الكهربائي .. سبحان الخالق .. اكيد ان شاء الله حأقراء المزيد عن الموضوع دا ... شكرا على المعلومة ..





> غيرى اتجاه السرير
> اقتربى اكثر عاطفيا من والديك فربما يفيدك هذا
> استمعى لصوت هادئ تحبيته اثناء نومك " قرءان "
> يمكنك مثلا ان تخفضى او تزبدى من شدة الاضاءة
> و يمكنك ايضا ان تضعى عطرا انيقا
> لا تنسى اذكار المساء فهى حصن منيع بإذن الله


ان شاء الله يا اخي ليدر.. وشكرا على النصائح كلها ..

حابة بس اقلك .. ان مراقبة شئ معين غير تجربته .. لما كنت اشوفك تحل مشاكل اصدقائنا الاعضاء وتتابع معاهم حل مشاكلهم .. وبدون اي زعل .. كنت استغرب كيف ان الاعضاء ينصتو لك .. لكن الان اشعر بيهم والله وحسيت ان انت قريب مني جدا .. وحاسس بالي فيا .. يمكن هو دا السبب .. يمكن ..


لكن حابة اقلك .. بارك الله فيك على انك اعطيتني جزء من وقتك .. ولطف منك ان تتابع معي اخي الكريم ..

جزاك الله فيك خير.

----------


## a_leader

> لكن حابة اقلك .. بارك الله فيك على انك اعطيتني جزء من وقتك .. ولطف منك ان تتابع معي اخي الكريم ..
> 
> جزاك الله فيك خير.


السلام عليكم

تحت أمرك دائما اختنا الكريمة و هذا حقك علينا كأخت و ليس تفضلا منا

و عن نفسى بصفة شخصية فلن اتردد ابدا عن مساعدة اى عضو قدر الامكان

فعسى الله ان يسخر لى من يقف بجانبى و يشد من أزرى

لا تترددى ابدا اختى فى كتابة اية اضافات و سوف اتابع معك ان شاء الله

بارك الله فيك اختى اميرالد ,,

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله الف خير يا استاذ ليدر .. على كلامك المشجع ..

ادام الله عليك الصحة والعافية ..

بارك الله فيك.

----------

